# Please read - maxima 2003 code p0011/p0021



## Daniel2003maxima (Sep 24, 2011)

I have done a lot of searches for this codes and engine knocking/pinging sounds at 1500-3000rpm accelerating. too many confusing answer but i did some real post from forum people. 

i bought the car at 96k miles. i drove it for 4 months and saw some intermittent SES that didn't last 24 hours to check. down the road i get engine pinging sounds and code p0011/p0021. i was using grade 87 for while and this code happen and knocking happen. i talk to the dealer that sold me the car and tell me to use premium fuel so i did but the code and pinging still exist till now. the pinging/knocking happen when accelerating a bit fast between 1500-300 rpm and it is louder during summer where the hot weather is. much lower pinging/knocking noise during September and probably much less during winter.

after driving for couple month like that i decide to pay Nissan dealer to get a code read so i can use that info to get outside mechanic. they found:

"INTAKE TIMING CONTROL CODES. FOUND CODES P0011 AND P0021. INSPECTS. BOTH BANKS READING -13 DEGREES. SHOULD BE AT +5 DEGREES. PROBABLE WEAR TO TIMING CHAIN GUIDES, HAS JUMPED TIMING, WOULD NEED TEAR DOWN, REPAIR TO FIX."

the quotes to fix is about $2400 parts/labors. It a lot i bought the car for 7k with taxes/paperwork. outside dealer i shop around cheapest one is around $1500 rate they offered me (asian mechanic, maybe they know more how to fix import car better?). 

From the diagnostic result. "-15 degrees and should be at +5 degrees" i read from forum and people mentioned like 14 degrees/15degrees for premium gas and mid grade gas. nothing about negative degrees. is this mean my car engines is in very bad shape? i have been driving it for over 6 months like this. errr i don't want to f up the car i like it. it my first car. is it bad to keep driving like this? (it obviously bad). the word "probably" tell me they don't really know the real problems? What do you guys think?

I did oil change at 3000miles intervals. and this car is standard and it is my first standard. i did let me friend test it out and speed a bit, he know how to drive standard and sitting by passenger seat he didn;t do anything to get engine to make noise, he just showed me how to speed the car. 

I need real experiences help if i can get from you guys and any level of members inputs is greatly appreciate it. I am kinda bringing this kind of topic back but hey everyone is different


----------



## Daniel2003maxima (Sep 24, 2011)

okay, so today my SES went go off by itself. the rest remain the same. I think my car have oil leak, cuz i can see black wet dot on ground when i drove my car off.


----------

